# Mixed Veggies question?



## sacedbysapp (Nov 20, 2013)

Going to slice up some taters sweet taters eggplant zucchini season with  a rub and smoke with two turkeys around 275 -300 wondering a rough time to smoke or what to look for when done thks.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2013)

It will be around 20-25 min.This is for sliced. Some of it depends on how you like your veggies. Poke the tators with a fork. When they fall apart. You have gone a little long for my taste. I like a little bite. Not like mashed tators. For whole tators, plan on about 1 hour or a little over.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 23, 2013)

I like my taters to be just fork tender.  The other veggies, I'm afraid I really don't care--except for the beets

Gary


----------

